
Tacoma Narrows Bridge - pg
http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/tacoma-narrows-bridge
======
mpr3
It's always interesting when a common theory for an occurrence or a causality
is overturned. It reminds us to keep questioning accepted
beliefs/axioms/rules.

